# Application of ipamorelin / GHRH and diet in PCT



## adam123456789 (May 17, 2013)

Hi Guys

More or less reached the goals of this cycle which was to recomp/ lean bulk, but now just interested in some expert opinion on diet while on peptides in PCT.

Week 1-10 - test e 500mg/week

Week 4-12 - Anavar 100mg/day

Week 10-13- HCG 500mcg e3d

Week 13-16 - clomid 50/day Nova 20/day

Week 10-15 - IGF-1LR3 100mcg e3d, 3 hours post WO and before bed

Week 5-12 - T3 tapered up to 75mg/ slowly back down again

Week 10-20 - ipamorelin / GHRH WO dac

Week 5-14 - adx 0.5mg eod

I'm 30 and 185cm, this is my 4th cycle, been training for 6-7 years.

Stats week 1: 87kg 13%bf

Stats week 13: 91kg 10%bf

My diet until week 10 when I started the IGF and ipamorelin/GHRH was mon-fri low carbs, then weekend carb up. Seemed to work well.

Since the introduction of peptides, I'm still doing smaller weekend carb ups but also having a large bowl of oats every morning and sometimes before bed. So my calorie intake has increased. It is now week 13, I have no AAS in my system but I'm able to eat more carbs than I ever have, I am maintaining body weight and honestly seem to be continuing to get leaner. I put allot of this down to the IGF-lr3 filling the muscles with glycogen but im wondering if the ipamorelin/ GHRH also has this effect.

My goal right now is to maintain body weight if I can and stay at 10% to week 20. So far so good.

My question is - Can ipamorelin/ GHRH be used during PCT to knock back more carbs than usual and keep you lean but yet helping the muscles recover with the additional carb calories?

My next question is - If I take ipamorelin/ GHRH 30min before a meal that is high in carbs, will the ipamorelin/ GHRH help maximize the chances carbs are absorbed by the muscle and minimize the chances of fat storage?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

adam123456789 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> More or less reached the goals of this cycle which was to recomp/ lean bulk, but now just interested in some expert opinion on diet while on peptides in PCT.
> 
> ...


you will still have AAS in your system at 13 weeks, 1 week after your cycle stopped.



adam123456789 said:


> My question is - Can ipamorelin/ GHRH be used during PCT to knock back more carbs than usual and keep you lean but yet helping the muscles recover with the additional carb calories?


well the combination of GHRP/GHRH will release more pulses of natural GH and that will go towards keeping lean but it is like everything, if you just throw back carbs then you will get fat, they will not just burn the calories.



adam123456789 said:


> My next question is - If I take ipamorelin/ GHRH 30min before a meal that is high in carbs, will the ipamorelin/ GHRH help maximize the chances carbs are absorbed by the muscle and minimize the chances of fat storage?


No chance at all, GHRP/GHRH peptides release natural GH they are not a GDA type supplement, if you want the action of a GDA supplement then take a GDA supplement.


----------



## adam123456789 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for your answers Pscarb, appreciate it!

Based on what you say GHRP/GHRH is not acting as a GDA or enabling me to go significantly above usual maintenance cal's and remain lean. I will adjust my diet accordingly. Lucky I asked!

It still seems strange to me with the amount of carbs I'm eating I would usually start to get bloated or puffy looking after a few days/week. But I seem to be waking up looking leaner and dryer and tight with weight staying the same. I would like to know what to put this down to? perhaps it's the GDA properties of the IGF filling the muscles? In combination with a diuretic effect of the gear clearing out and PCT meds blocking estrogen. It was a very dry cycle tho due to use of adex. Perhaps too many things coming into play here to really know for sure?

From what I have read on these forums, people taking GHRP/GHRH report feeling/looking fuller and I thought increasing GH does shuttle more amino acids and glycogen into the muscle, this is what led me to believe perhaps I can eat more and stay lean while using GHRP/GHRH, and surely the additional nutrients help recovery. Pscarb I have read that you say GHRP/GHRH or IGF do not help retain gains made on AAS because of the different mechanisms they use to build muscle. I understand you will not maintain AAS gains with peptide induced proliferation, but wouldn't anything that drives more nutrients into the muscle help with recovery and in turn help with maintaining the gains from a AAS cycle? Any comments on this?

Also does anyone know of a good glucose disposal agent? looking at the ingredients list on over the counter supps its more or less a bunch or herbs and spices so im skeptical if they work. Any suggestions OTC or non OTC?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes being able to shuttle nutrients into muscle cells will maintain gains but this is more down to insulin that GH in fact mostly down to that, i guess you can make a connection towards the conversion of GH to IGF-1 in the liver. but to be honest i would not be able to say this is exactly the reason for your staying lean.......BUT if you have gained muscle on a cycle then it does not surprise me that you can eat more and remain lean as Muscle burns more calories so it is understandable that if you hold more muscle you would burn more calories overall.

we can make assumptions to what and how this is happening to you, but i do not think you will get a concrete 100% answer to be fair i certainly do not have one for you that i can 100% say is correct.

there are a few good GDA's on the market Matador from AD is good as is iLoad from PES i have used both and would recommend both


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes being able to shuttle nutrients into muscle cells will maintain gains but this is more down to insulin that GH in fact mostly down to that, i guess you can make a connection towards the conversion of GH to IGF-1 in the liver. but to be honest i would not be able to say this is exactly the reason for your staying lean.......BUT if you have gained muscle on a cycle then it does not surprise me that you can eat more and remain lean as Muscle burns more calories so it is understandable that if you hold more muscle you would burn more calories overall.

we can make assumptions to what and how this is happening to you, but i do not think you will get a concrete 100% answer to be fair i certainly do not have one for you that i can 100% say is correct.

there are a few good GDA's on the market Matador from AD is good as is iLoad from PES i have used both and would recommend both


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

How much have you take from matador? How long?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

adam123456789 said:


> Thanks for your answers Pscarb, appreciate it!
> 
> Based on what you say GHRP/GHRH is not acting as a GDA or enabling me to go significantly above usual maintenance cal's and remain lean. I will adjust my diet accordingly. Lucky I asked!
> 
> ...


Why would you even take an glucose disposal agent during PCT for? Are you trying to get into keto or something? Horrible thing to do during PCT.


----------



## adam123456789 (May 17, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Yes being able to shuttle nutrients into muscle cells will maintain gains but this is more down to insulin that GH in fact mostly down to that, i guess you can make a connection towards the conversion of GH to IGF-1 in the liver. but to be honest i would not be able to say this is exactly the reason for your staying lean.......BUT if you have gained muscle on a cycle then it does not surprise me that you can eat more and remain lean as Muscle burns more calories so it is understandable that if you hold more muscle you would burn more calories overall.
> 
> we can make assumptions to what and how this is happening to you, but i do not think you will get a concrete 100% answer to be fair i certainly do not have one for you that i can 100% say is correct.
> 
> there are a few good GDA's on the market Matador from AD is good as is iLoad from PES i have used both and would recommend both


thanks again!


----------



## adam123456789 (May 17, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Why would you even take an glucose disposal agent during PCT for? Are you trying to get into keto or something? Horrible thing to do during PCT.


Not quite keto, (i have done cycKeto diet before) after doing so i found, for me, not much difference in just keeping carbs low >100g/day Monday fri, then doing carb up Sat&Sun. This when off AAS and on AAS seemed to keep me lean during the week then i would still get a reasonable carb response Sat&Sun. Since the peptites ivs have not been sticking to this, have just been smashing back carbs but after Pscarbs info i will stop doing this. Now im more thinking i should just continue to eat how i was on cycle - >100g/day Monday fri, then doing carb up Sat&Sun. rest of calories 300g protein and the balance from good fats. I aim for 2500cal during the week, 3500 weekend carbups. Im not sure if this is the right thing to do in PCT so open to suggestion.

I guess i need to do more research on GDAs, but i thought they can be used for a)carb ups, allowing one to consume more carbs than usual to full the muscles with glycogen and minimizing the chances of excess carbs been stored as fat. I thought this would be good because while natural androgen's are low im thinking i will need all the help i can get to do this? B) Once carb up is complete, thought taking a GDA Sunday night will help lower blood sugar and start useing more % of body fat for energy.

Can you please explain why GDAs for PCT would be a bad idea?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Why would you even take an glucose disposal agent during PCT for? Are you trying to get into keto or something? Horrible thing to do during PCT.


Why wouldn't you use a GDA supplement in PCT?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

adam123456789 said:


> Not quite keto, (i have done cycKeto diet before) after doing so i found, for me, not much difference in just keeping carbs low >100g/day Monday fri, then doing carb up Sat&Sun. This when off AAS and on AAS seemed to keep me lean during the week then i would still get a reasonable carb response Sat&Sun. Since the peptites ivs have not been sticking to this, have just been smashing back carbs but after Pscarbs info i will stop doing this. Now im more thinking i should just continue to eat how i was on cycle - >100g/day Monday fri, then doing carb up Sat&Sun. rest of calories 300g protein and the balance from good fats. I aim for 2500cal during the week, 3500 weekend carbups. Im not sure if this is the right thing to do in PCT so open to suggestion.
> 
> I guess i need to do more research on GDAs, but i thought they can be used for a)carb ups, allowing one to consume more carbs than usual to full the muscles with glycogen and minimizing the chances of excess carbs been stored as fat. I thought this would be good because while natural androgen's are low im thinking i will need all the help i can get to do this? B) Once carb up is complete, thought taking a GDA Sunday night will help lower blood sugar and start useing more % of body fat for energy.
> 
> Can you please explain why GDAs for PCT would be a bad idea?


The whole point of PCT is to recover and maintain the muscle you have gained. Carbs are main source of fuel and are crucial to gaining. I just don't think there is any point in even trying to maintain a level of leanness during PCT... I'm not saying go eat 5000cals over maintenance for every day during PCT, but all the effort put in to achieve those muscle gains, also considering the cost of a steroid cycle and then to just throw it away just for the sake of trying to stay lean is pretty pointless.


----------



## adam123456789 (May 17, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> The whole point of PCT is to recover and maintain the muscle you have gained. Carbs are main source of fuel and are crucial to gaining. I just don't think there is any point in even trying to maintain a level of leanness during PCT... I'm not saying go eat 5000cals over maintenance for every day during PCT, but all the effort put in to achieve those muscle gains, also considering the cost of a steroid cycle and then to just throw it away just for the sake of trying to stay lean is pretty pointless.


I heard people doing kto diet in PCT as they believe when you body burns fat for primary fuel you are less likely to waste muscle. Im not doing this tho.

Understood and agree with you comments, although this was a mainly a recomp(fatloss) cycle, i do not want to loose the lean mass i gained for the sake of staying as lean. Im now accepting I will put on a bit of fat (hopefully F-all) if i want to eat enough calories to retain as much lean mass as possible. I guess i can use cardio/diet to trim of some fat once i have fully recovered. I just thought the actions of GDA would help my body put the calories where i want them to go (muscles) rather than gut. Is this not what it can be used for?

Sounds like i insulin is more what im after! but probably too advanced for me and i have no clue where to get it. Have searched on the net but im sure the sites selling it are a scam


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

adam123456789 said:


> I heard people doing kto diet in PCT as they believe when you body burns fat for primary fuel you are less likely to waste muscle. Im not doing this tho.
> 
> Understood and agree with you comments, although this was a mainly a recomp(fatloss) cycle, i do not want to loose the lean mass i gained for the sake of staying as lean. Im now accepting I will put on a bit of fat (hopefully F-all) if i want to eat enough calories to retain as much lean mass as possible. I guess i can use cardio/diet to trim of some fat once i have fully recovered. I just thought the actions of GDA would help my body put the calories where i want them to go (muscles) rather than gut. Is this not what it can be used for?
> 
> Sounds like i insulin is more what im after! but probably too advanced for me and i have no clue where to get it. Have searched on the net but im sure the sites selling it are a scam


Well I don't really see how a GDA could help with muscle gains but tbh it's not really something I've researched before, so then again I wouldn't know. I am however using metformin, which is also a GDA and it's dirt cheap to. I'm pretty sure if it did have an anabolic effect it would be more from the increased insulin sensitivity maybe this would interest you?


----------



## adam123456789 (May 17, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Well I don't really see how a GDA could help with muscle gains but tbh it's not really something I've researched before, so then again I wouldn't know. I am however using metformin, which is also a GDA and it's dirt cheap to. I'm pretty sure if it did have an anabolic effect it would be more from the increased insulin sensitivity maybe this would interest you?


Thanks mate, i have done some research and will defiantly give the metformin a go, as it legal are we allow to discuss where you can buy it? had alook on the online stores i use, no luck :-(


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

adam123456789 said:


> Thanks mate, i have done some research and will defiantly give the metformin a go, as it legal are we allow to discuss where you can buy it? had alook on the online stores i use, no luck :-(


Yeah you're aloud to discuss sites for metformin not steroid sites though I think it's just pharmacy websites. Just search metformin it's the 500 box of 850mg tabs from http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/. Buy it quick if I were you they take months to restock...


----------

